# November 8, 2006: 2x2x2



## pjk (Nov 9, 2006)

Scrambles:
1) L D' F2 L' D2 F' R D R' B2 R2 B' R U' L B' R' F' D R2 U2 L F' L2 F'
2) F D B2 U F R2 B' D R' F' L D2 R B D B' R' F' L D2 L' U' B D B'
3) R' U' R2 D' R2 B U' B2 R U2 R' U2 L' U' L2 F R U B U2 R' B' L2 D' L
4) B2 D' F U R2 F R' D' R F' L U2 F' R2 F L2 B' D F L' F D' R' B' U2
5) F2 R' U2 F L' F' D2 F2 R F U' R2 B2 L' U' L B2 D' F D' R2 B2 U' F U2


----------

